# Earphone or headphone



## Official Techie (Oct 11, 2006)

i want to buy a pair of eaphones or headphones in delhi
they should have good bass
budget Rs-750
they should last more than a year


----------



## aquamatrix (Oct 11, 2006)

i ball clario, for 700 bucks, comes with 3 yr warranty. Its quite good.


----------



## montylee (Oct 11, 2006)

I won't recommend iBall. Go for a branded headphone not an earphone. Cheap non-branded earphones can damage ur ears too.
Around 700 bucks u can buy Philips, Altec Lansing. If you can stretch ur budget a little u can buy Sony XD100 which are quite good.


----------



## SHREY (Oct 11, 2006)

Sony MDR-XD100 (1000 bucks) is the best option. It offers a high 102db ratio with 40 mm neodymium drivers which gives grest bass.An excellent headphone for music,movies & games


----------



## Official Techie (Oct 12, 2006)

then i will not be able to flash it in front of my friends dont companies like philips make earphones


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 12, 2006)

Go for latest ear-bud series. These produce excellent Bass. The prominent part of it is during listening-it almost virtually blocks surrounding Noise. So it is very good to use while travelling and at noisy places!


----------



## Official Techie (Oct 14, 2006)

wat latest ear bud series never heard


----------



## koolbluez (Oct 18, 2006)

kiran.rkk meant earphones like those on SonyEriccson Walkman phones... like this one *www.sonyericsson.com/images/spgd/GPD_15864high_1515_0_4000.jpg
As on the W500i here
They call it in-ear silicone earbud HPM-70 or HPM-82 stereo headphones


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 19, 2006)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> kiran.rkk meant earphones like those on SonyEriccson Walkman phones... like this one *www.sonyericsson.com/images/spgd/GPD_15864high_1515_0_4000.jpg
> As on the W500i here
> They call it in-ear silicone earbud HPM-70 or HPM-82 stereo headphones



Thanks dude. You have answered before I got a chance!


----------



## Official Techie (Oct 20, 2006)

but would they fit in the tv or monitor output of headphone and where to buy them


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 20, 2006)

@techie..Ear-bud series fit into all stereo sockets (Portable CD players, Walkmans) just like other normal head phones do. 

Koolbluez has shown you an example as to how these look like.


----------

